# Happy Birthday Boris



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

3 years young today -Happy Birthday my very special little man


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Boris!


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweetie  hope you have a great day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*happy birthday Boris....xx*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:Happy Birthday Boris:thumbup: we've got some cubes to  but they dont look as tidy as yours  cant think why


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oddly he doesn't like this cube as much as he liked the old one which was much weaker -and he is now a big heavy boy and due to his mobility issues he kind of completely squashed it :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tagalong said:


> oddly he doesn't like this cube as much as he liked the old one which was much weaker -and he is now a big heavy boy and due to his mobility issues he kind of completely squashed it :blink:


We have squeshed ones to  but only because Louie insits on trying to be a snail with one & the others jump on him :lol:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome Boris!!


Great name I have a boris aswell xxx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Boris was already named by the rescue -um after the Mayor of London which is a little bit :nono: (Boris is brain damaged he has cerebellar hypoplasia ) which makes him rather clumsy putting it politely :001_smile:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

tagalong said:


> Boris was already named by the rescue -um after the Mayor of London which is a little bit :nono: (Boris is brain damaged he has cerebellar hypoplasia ) which makes him rather clumsy putting it politely :001_smile:


My OH named ours as he said it sounds like a Russian Mafia name ,
Your Boris is lovely he has beautiful markings, my boris is the black one in my sig.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

aw he looks like my little Froglet (Battersea named her not quilty yet again


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B day Boris xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww soooooooooo sweet


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*:thumbup::thumbup: HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY BORIS :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Boris, hope you had a lovely day and got everything you wanted!


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

happy birthday boris xxx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay we love Boris he's an inspiration  happy birthday! xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorge! happy b day!


----------

